# Vote for the LS/AAAC Alden Shoe



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Thanks to a little urging on by jcusey (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=84896) I've come up with a few models to vote on.

Please note, nothing goes without the approval of Alden, so even if we come to a decision, ultimately it could get shot down if Alden decides not to make it.

I've listed samples in links after each description. These aren't the actual shoes obviously, just an example to help you get the idea.

I'll let jcusey decide how long the voting should go on for.

1) As #928, Aberdeen Last, Single Leather Sole, Snuff Suede, Natural Edgetrim, Regular Welt w/Close Heel https://centipede.web.fc2.com/alden928.html

2) As #994, Barrie Last, Single Leather Flex Oiled Sole, Flex Construction, Burgundy Soft Calf w/Black Soft Calf Saddle, Regular Flex Welt All Around

3) As #8113, Leydon Last, Single Leather Sole, Brown Calf/Snuff Suede Spec, Regular Welt w/Close Heel https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=70965
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=84948

4) As #966, Plaza Last, Double Leather Sole, Color #8 Shell Cordovan, Regular welt w/Close Heel

5) V-Tip Blucher (Algonquin), Leydon Last, Single Leather Sole, Alpine Grain Brown Calf, Natural Edgetrim, Regular Welt w/Close Heel

If I'm totally off here, please let me know.


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

#3.

Oh, I'm sorry, the voting is now closed.:icon_smile_big:

Tom, any chance that you have the Burnished Walnut Wing Tip in an 11.5 E?


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Thank you, Tom!

I have turned this into a poll. Be aware that it is a _public_ poll, meaning that everybody will be able to see how you vote. You can also vote for as many choices as you like.

Please only vote if you have a legitimate interest in purchasing the shoe. Doubtless none of the people looking at this thread are in this category, but people on online forums have been known to be all hat and no cattle. If you have a few minutes, it would also be useful if those of you who vote post a brief note about why you voted as you did.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

I voted for the wingtip true bal in snuff suede (it's an attractive pattern and unusual for Alden, and I love snuff suede), the U-throat spectator (unique pattern and combination of materials), and the wingtip blucher in #8 shell (gotta have a shell cordovan option).


----------



## schanop (May 17, 2007)

That sounds great, Tim. I voted for 1 and 3. Either one would be great to add to my shoes rotation.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

I would have voted for #3, but I already have it!!! :icon_smile_big:

Can we get TWO shoes??


----------



## naylor (May 31, 2007)

Number 3 is brilliant, that's a winner.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

clothesboy said:


> #3.
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry, the voting is now closed.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Tom, any chance that you have the Burnished Walnut Wing Tip in an 11.5 E?


Sorry, only ordered it in D widths at the time.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*#3*

Great combination of materials and styling....... gotta be the U-throat spectator.....


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Everyone needs one pair of cool Specs.
Tom- does the Leydon fit like the Barrie?


----------



## jmonroestyle (Nov 6, 2006)

These are all very attractive options.

I did not vote, as none of these choices meets the 3 main criteria that I must have in order to wear an Alden shoe (Plaza or Copley last, blucher, non shell cordovan). However, there are elements of all these shoes I like.

Since Tom asked, and this is the thread where we can explain what we like, and why it would be a good option, here goes.

1. For an LS/AAAC shoe it would be great if it was something that the most amount of interested readers of this forum could physically wear. I understand the easiest Alden lasts to fit the most people in are the Plaza, Copley, and Barrie. I think most AAAC readers would agree the Plaza is the last that wins for both ease of fit, and general aesthetics. Since a blucher is an easier fit than a balmoral, because of the greater size adjustment via how tightly one laces the shoe, a blucher on the Plaza last is the way to go.

2. Cordovan is beautiful to look at. However, those who's feet get hot easily and swell, just can't wear it. Anyone who can wear cordovan can also wear calf, but the reverse is not true. Suede is also nice to look at. However, it is harder to keep it looking as good as smooth or textured calf, for the many years we may be wearing these shoes. Lady calf used in flexwelt shoes is very comfortable. However, it is also delicate, and can stain. I would go with normal aniline calf. 

3. To make the shoe visually interesting and different enough from what is readily available already, I think a two tone spectator look would be fun.

4. I would go with a single leather normal sole. I think it is the best compromise betweeen comfort and durability.

So my ideal shoe is a cross between #3 and #4.

Blucher two tone spectator, either wing tip, or cap toe with a toe medallion, and exterior heel counter cover, done in chocolate brown and tan, or chocolate brown and cognac calf (or some other color combination), with a single leather sole on the Plaza last.

This would be a shoe that would combine some of the most desirable elments of the 5 shoes proposed, would be visually interesing, would fit the largest number of interested forum readers, and since it would not be shell cordovan, it would be within a larger amount of readers budgets.

Of course we could collectively tweak the final design elements.

So what do you think of that proposal?

Jess


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I would go for No. 5 in snuff suede per the link though I presume this AAAC shoe is actually only going to be available to U.S. residents?


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

#1 is the most elegant and versatile, hands down. The others are interesting, but you wont be able to wear to the office with a suit most days. Even in suede, #1 can do this, at least in NY.

The others are all to special/flashy/casual, wouldnt get near as much use as #1


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While I voted for option 5 (of the available options), my preference would be for an alpine grained, walnut calf, wingtip blucher...with natural sole edging!


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

jmonroestyle said:


> These are all very attractive options.
> 
> I did not vote, as none of these choices meets the 3 main criteria that I must have in order to wear an Alden shoe (Plaza or Copley last, blucher, non shell cordovan). However, there are elements of all these shoes I like.
> 
> ...


Hard to argue with such a well reasoned position so it's a good thing that I'm unreasonable.:icon_pale:

Although I'm a bal man myself can live with a blucher and Jess' spectator sounds really attractive but..... all calf spectators just don't do it for me. There is just something about using different materials in a shoe that gets my motor running. I'm good with any last except the Barrie. (Good for a work shoe but not for steppin' out)

Whadaya say Jess? Blucher, Plaza or Coppley but more interesting material?


----------



## jmonroestyle (Nov 6, 2006)

clothesboy said:


> Hard to argue with such a well reasoned position so it's a good thing that I'm unreasonable.:icon_pale:
> 
> Although I'm a bal man myself can live with a blucher and Jess' spectator sounds really attractive but..... all calf spectators just don't do it for me. There is just something about using different materials in a shoe that gets my motor running. I'm good with any last except the Barrie. (Good for a work shoe but not for steppin' out)
> 
> Whadaya say Jess? Blucher, Plaza or Coppley but more interesting material?


OK, how about a Blucher Plaza (it is an easier fit than even the Copley, as it runs a little fuller fitting) with a combination of scotch grain and smooth calf (there are some shoes with this combination shown in the Vass book). One can be used for the cap toe or wing tip, and quarters and the other for the front vamp area. If the shoe has a toe medallion, I would use the smooth leather for the toe cap or wing tip and quarters. If there is no toe medallion, either way would work.

Although this would be a rather "flashy" shoe, I think that is a good thing. There are many conservative shoes already available by Alden, and I am sure lots of AAAC members have closets full of them.

This shoe would be totally unique, visually interesting, and judging by the poll numbers, of interest to AAAC members, who voted almost 2 to 1 for #3 (so far) the spectator option. I know I don't have any shoes like this yet.

I like balmoral shoes also, and if this were a Grenson shoe, I would lean in that direction. I think Alden does a great job with their bluchers.

Perhaps we could do a few rounds of polls. Once enough people show enough interest in a basic design, we could do additional polls to zero in on the colors, and final design elements. This way the final shoe can be designed by all of us collectively, and it will truly be an AAAC shoe.

Jess


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

The way I look at it is this:

It seems likely that more than half of those voting will be disappointed because the winning shoe will probably have less than 50% approval (to say nothing of those who don't vote because none of the five shoes would be worth purchasing to them). This isn't surprising because we're a very diverse membership, with wildly varying aesthetic and fit preferences. Tom almost certainly has a better ability to predict what will sell and what will not -- he's been doing this for a while and has produced dozens of special make-ups by now. The most important thing is that the shoe chosen be commercially viable so that Tom doesn't take a bath; I would assume that he chose the 5 options that he did because he thought it likely that he could sell them (and that he would be proud to do so). The second most important thing is that we supply Tom (and other Alden dealers) with good ideas that they can draw from for future make-ups. So even if your preference isn't chosen for this shoe, it doesn't mean that you haven't been heard or that something like the shoe you wanted will never be made. Good ideas well presented have a good chance of being listened to.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks to Tom Park and jcusey for an opportunity to see some lovely shoes. They're all very enjoyable. Since I don't expect to have a reasonable expectation to indulge, I shall not skew the vote. However, were I to vote, my choice would be the specator as being the most beautiful and distinctive. All the other choices would be fine also, but this combines materials of which I'm very fond in shades I prefer, all in a great design. I'm sure it would be a terrific shoe!


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

We could have an AAAC shoe COLLECTION and make all 5!! :icon_smile_big: :idea: :aportnoy:


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

jcusey said:


> The way I look at it is this:
> 
> It seems likely that more than half of those voting will be disappointed because the winning shoe will probably have less than 50% approval (to say nothing of those who don't vote because none of the five shoes would be worth purchasing to them). This isn't surprising because we're a very diverse membership, with wildly varying aesthetic and fit preferences. Tom almost certainly has a better ability to predict what will sell and what will not -- he's been doing this for a while and has produced dozens of special make-ups by now. The most important thing is that the shoe chosen be commercially viable so that Tom doesn't take a bath; I would assume that he chose the 5 options that he did because he thought it likely that he could sell them (and that he would be proud to do so). The second most important thing is that we supply Tom (and other Alden dealers) with good ideas that they can draw from for future make-ups. So even if your preference isn't chosen for this shoe, it doesn't mean that you haven't been heard or that something like the shoe you wanted will never be made. Good ideas well presented have a good chance of being listened to.


*Thanks for undertaking this guys!*

I agree that Tom's expertise in the matter should carry a lot of weight and ultimately may be the deciding factor but my impression is that he threw those out as a starting point to see what eventually happens. 

Since these will be done under the auspices of his business Tom will ultimately have the final say. I have no idea what it takes to get Alden to make a special shoe. As jcusey notes Tom has been doing this for a while and I'm sure he will guide us.



XdryMartini said:


> We could have an AAAC shoe COLLECTION and make all 5!! :icon_smile_big: :idea: :aportnoy:


You sir, are a bad bad man!

Jess, I'll dig out my Vass book.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I voted for #3 (first choice) since it was my idea. I think it would be great to carry the spectator look year 'round, and not having the white it's much less flashy than white suede specs. My other vote was for #1 for the suede and the rare design. I want to add a suede shoe or two, and this one would be unique.

A shell special would probably price me out for now and when it comes to Alden's split toes, I prefer the NST to the V-tip. I have a saddle with the same color combination as #2, and although I like it I tend not to wear it a lot. A different combination saddle would be more to my liking.

I'm going to do my best to try to pull this one off, Tom


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

A lot of good ideas and good points. Of course it will be difficult to cover all bases and satisfy all tastes but I think we're on the right track.

The thing is, I like to get inspiration from many different ways and of course AAAC and SF do influence some of my models. I wouldn't mind making each of the 5 shoes listed above for stock (that's why I chose them to list) as well as some others that Jess and others suggested. In the big scheme of things it doesn't really matter what is labeled the LS/AAAC Alden other than the name, since making a different Alden shoe is what I have been doing for the past 4 years. 

I don't know where I'm going with this train of thought. I guess I'm just trying to say John was completely correct as always in his thought process...even if your model doesn't get picked, don't be shocked if you see it on my website some time in the future.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

*select spec*

I voted for #3. I'd buy it in a hearbeat.

I own the AE Broadstreet, and like it very much, but like others have written, it's a little "flashy". I would happily wear the elegant but more restrained #3.

10 1/2 D. Where do I send my money?

-thank you Tom.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Hey Tom, just a point of clarification: were you thinking of dark brown or walnut calf for #3? XdryMartini's EGs had burnt pine calfskin parts, and there's no perfect analogue for burnt pine in the Alden leather book. At least, I don't think there is.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

jcusey said:


> Hey Tom, just a point of clarification: were you thinking of dark brown or walnut calf for #3? XdryMartini's EGs had burnt pine calfskin parts, and there's no perfect analogue for burnt pine in the Alden leather book. At least, I don't think there is.


FWIW I think Alden's walnut calf is really good looking, but I defer to the experts.

Are variations like leather color considered as constituting a separate run?


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

I didn't vote because I already own shoes similar to #1 and #2, from different makers, and I'm not sure when it would be appropriate to wear my favorite, #3. So I'm not sure I'd get much use from them.

What about an EG/AAAC shoe? I could go for a cordovan colored Beaulieu or a Kibworth.


----------



## Jordan (Mar 2, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Thanks to a little urging on by jcusey (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=84896) I've come up with a few models to vote on.
> 
> Please note, nothing goes without the approval of Alden, so even if we come to a decision, ultimately it could get shot down if Alden decides not to make it.
> 
> ...


Any idea when these would be ready? #3 would be great for the autumn, although I'm guessing it won't be ready in time.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

jcusey said:


> Hey Tom, just a point of clarification: were you thinking of dark brown or walnut calf for #3? XdryMartini's EGs had burnt pine calfskin parts, and there's no perfect analogue for burnt pine in the Alden leather book. At least, I don't think there is.


I was thinking dark brown only since I thought walnut may make the shoe too orangy.



LaoHu said:


> Are variations like leather color considered as constituting a separate run?


What did you have in mind?



thinman said:


> What about an EG/AAAC shoe? I could go for a cordovan colored Beaulieu or a Kibworth.


There would be no need since EG's MTO program allows you to make any shoe you want!



Jordan said:


> Any idea when these would be ready? #3 would be great for the autumn, although I'm guessing it won't be ready in time.


After the order is in, a month to get confirmed, then 4-6 months after that.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*a trifle obsessive.....*



LeatherSOUL said:


> What did you have in mind?


Well, truth be told, I STILL lust after the AlanC 8113 spectator in chestnut and white buck, so much so, in fact, that I could probably be induced to buy the walnut and snuff spectator in order to get the privilege of ordering the chestnut and white buck.....


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

LaoHu said:


> Well, truth be told, I STILL lust after the AlanC 8113 spectator in chestnut and white buck, so much so, in fact, that I could probably be induced to buy the walnut and snuff spectator in order to get the privilege of ordering the chestnut and white buck.....


Oh, the chestnut and white...sorry, I wouldn't be willing to order a run of that without at least 10 100% commited orders since I wouldn't be able to sell that in my store and taking the chance on sizes for potential future mail orders would be too risky.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*I'm not expereinced at online marketing, but...*

It's such a great looking shoe and received so much enthusiasm from the guys who saw it last year.

Would it really be that difficult to find "at least 10 100% commited orders" between AAAC Fashion Forum and Trad Forum?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

LaoHu said:


> It's such a great looking shoe and received so much enthusiasm from the guys who saw it last year.
> 
> Would it really be that difficult to find "at least 10 100% commited orders" between AAAC Fashion Forum and Trad Forum?


I think so but prove me wrong!


----------



## naylor (May 31, 2007)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Oh, the chestnut and white...sorry, I wouldn't be willing to order a run of that without at least 10 100% commited orders since I wouldn't be able to sell that in my store and taking the chance on sizes for potential future mail orders would be too risky.


I *love *those, but I see your point.

We might have better luck with getting a group buy for those going into summer than going into fall.

Edit: But if nine others are with me, I'm in.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*That's Two!*



naylor said:


> I *love *those, but I see your point.
> 
> We might have better luck with getting a group buy for those going into summer than going into fall.
> 
> Edit: But if nine others are with me, I'm in.


I know it seems odd to say, but spring is just seven months away and Memorial Day only nine. Given some of the lead times involved we might not be that early.

Excellent! We only need eight more.


----------



## naylor (May 31, 2007)

FYI, I don't remember if we're allowed to link SF threads or not, but Manton has a thread over there called "Spectator Porn" where he posts pics of a pair of G&G spectators that look very similar, and they were very well received.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

naylor said:


> FYI, I don't remember if we're allowed to link SF threads or not, but Manton has a thread over there called "Spectator Porn" where he posts pics of a pair of G&G spectators that look very similar, and they were very well received.


Of course we're allowed to link to SF threads. Here it is. And here are some pictures:


----------



## naylor (May 31, 2007)

Those are just terrific. 

And quite possibly the last thing I'd ever have suspected Manton of buying.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

Who would have expected him to admit to be a jockey?


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

LaoHu said:


> Who would have expected him to admit to be a jockey?


Well, he did show up at the last CSE wearing jockey silks. They were bespoke, though.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

*Alan C. spectator*

Oh gosh, I guess so. That and the already requested #3. So. sure. TWO pais of spectators. 10 1/2 B/D.

-thank you Tom.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

*C'mom #1!!!*

Seriously, I'm a buyer. I'll get sized for that last at the Mad Ave shop and be ready to go.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm in. Let me know when we order!


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I would be in but as a college student it may be a while before I could save up for something that good.


----------



## Ole Hickory (Jan 12, 2008)

Tom-
I like the grain shoes- am still seeking the tan calf (tone on tone) in the saddle oxford.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Oh, the chestnut and white...sorry, I wouldn't be willing to order a run of that without at least 10 100% commited orders since I wouldn't be able to sell that in my store and taking the chance on sizes for potential future mail orders would be too risky.


I'd do it but it'd be better if the white were toned down a little ( cream or tan suede?) Sort of thinking along the lines of MalvernIII contrast. 
Snuff and chestnut would be too close in color to really be a Spec. but it'd still be a nice shoe. ( I'd do that alternatively but I wouldn't wear it as a Spec.-)

If that'd be where we'd be going, I'd be ready to sign.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ nice to see your post


----------



## ebnewman (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm definitely in, will need to get sized, generally a 46 or a 13 in Allen Edmonds


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Literide said:


> Seriously, I'm a buyer. I'll get sized for that last at the Mad Ave shop and be ready to go.


I had almost given up on #1, but it staged a bit of a comeback yesterday. Alden's snuff suede is a thing of beauty, and I think that it would look great on the true bal wingtip pattern. It would be truly a unique, attractive, and useful Alden shoe.


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

I guess anything in the above selections is out of the question if I asked to have it modified with faux laces and side-gussetting? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Can I change my vote from #5 to #1? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

Ay329 said:


> I guess anything in the above selections is out of the question if I asked to have it modified with faux laces and side-gussetting? :icon_smile_wink:


gussetting? Did you say gussetting??!!

Be very careful, my friend.

Kabbaz sees all, Kabbaz knows all.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

XdryMartini said:


> Can I change my vote from #5 to #1? :icon_smile_wink:


See, that's why I made it a multiple choice poll. Behold the wonder that is approval voting!


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

Count me in for #3 as described. (brown/snuff suede version of the AlanC spectator)

Any guess as to the price?

Is the Leydon last consistent in size to say the Hampton? The Aberdeen? The current Alden catalog doesn't seem to have any Leyden offerings; Will it be hard to verify sizing?


----------



## jmonroestyle (Nov 6, 2006)

Harrydog said:


> Is the Leydon last consistent in size to say the Hampton? The Aberdeen? The current Alden catalog doesn't seem to have any Leyden offerings; Will it be hard to verify sizing?


There have been a number of threads that discuss the sizing of various Alden lasts.
I have read all of them very carefully, trying to figure out which Alden lasts would be best for me.

Since there are many Alden lasts, most Alden dealers will have some, but usually not all of them to try in one's size. I had to visit a number of Alden dealers to try all the lasts I thought might work for me.

There are some subtle and some not so subtle differences that affect the fit and comfort of these different lasts, that go beyond just length and width.

Here are some of my findings, on which I based my choice of lasts. Your own experiences may of course be different from mine.

1. Plaza, Copley lasts - Good for flat feet. I find these two lasts are the only Alden lasts I can wear comfortably. They run a little longer than the average American sized last, and they don't pinch my toes.

I would say the toe room on both lasts is about the same. The Plaza has a little more volume in the front of the heel through the mid section, than the Copley. However, the sole on the Copley is slighty wider in this area (about 1/8"). I had to do some stretching of the mid section to ball area of my Copley last shoes, but now they are perfect. I would say size 11.5 D (my size) in these lasts is more like an 11.8 in standard American sizing or size 11 in UK sizing.

2. Aberdeen last - Similar to the Copley, but with a narrow toe. I could not wear this last, as it pinched my toes. I heard the Copley is basically an Aberdeen last with a wider toe area. This means the Aberdeen last also runs a little longer than
a standard size American last.

3. Barrie and Leydon lasts - Others have called the Leydon last a mini Barrie. I would agree. Both of these lasts had too much arch for my very flat feet. I felt like I was standing barefoot on a roll of quarters (OK, maybe more like a roll of pennies. Quarters is high arched cowboy boots). These lasts are better suited to people who like more arch in their shoes.
The Leydon last had enough toe room. it runs closer in size to a standard American last.

The Barrie runs bigger. When I put the Barrie next to a Plaza last, I noticed the main difference in length is from the ball of the shoes forward. The arch length (heel to ball measurement) of both lasts is about the same.

Hampton- I only tried the Hampton last once. I believe like the Leydon it runs true to size. However, I have been told it does have a higher arch like the Leydon and Barrie last.

Alden has many other lasts, with different fitting characteristics. However, I chose to focus on these lasts as they are the ones being considered for the special make-up shoes in this thread.

Hope this is helpful.

Jess


----------



## tcoconnor (Oct 26, 2006)

The EG shoe shown under #3 is currently on display at Saks, NYC


----------



## Loiosh (Aug 6, 2008)

I am in. Let me know when the order will be placed.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^welcome to the forum


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Although I voted for the v-tip blucher # 5 on Tom's list as I currently don't own any and found them interesting, in looking over the choices (which are all nice, except that i won't wear specs--just a personal thing) Tom's #4 wing tip blucher is looking mighty sweet upon reflection. Can I change my vote?


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

jcusey said:


> See, that's why I made it a multiple choice poll. Behold the wonder that is approval voting!


I'll save jcusey the effort.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

I didn't see it posted anywhere above, but when is the poll closed and the decision going to be made? :teacha:


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

XdryMartini said:


> I didn't see it posted anywhere above, but when is the poll closed and the decision going to be made? :teacha:


I left it up to jcusey.

Amazing results so far. Looks like #1 and #4 are now tied!

Honestly, I don't mind making #1, #3, and #4.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....*



LeatherSOUL said:


> Honestly, I don't mind making #1, #3, and #4.


I count 
1) the AlanC 8113 spectator in chestnut and white buck
2) choice number 1-Wingtip true bal, Aberdeen last, snuff suede
3) choice number 3-U-throat oxford, Leydon last, brown calf and snuff suede
4) choice number 4-Wingtip blucher, Plaza last, Color #8 shell cordovan

.......and here I am with only two unused pairs of shoe trees left. 

Well, well, looks like I'll have to go shopping! 

guit, are you there, guit? Talk me down, man, talk me down!!!! :crazy:


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

XdryMartini said:


> I didn't see it posted anywhere above, but when is the poll closed and the decision going to be made? :teacha:


Click on the any of the hyperlinks showing the current vote totals, then look at the top of the poll for when it is closing in your timezone of choice. For the Central timezone, it says:



> This poll will close on *August 9th, 2008* at *17:18
> *


*
* 
After that, I would assume that Tom will take stock of the results, decide what he wants to do, fax the order to Alden, then wait to see if Alden will make the shoes.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

*No two-tone or two-leather, please!*

I voted for snuff suede true balmoral brogues on Aberdeen (first option). I will certainly buy these and wear them often.

I think something needs to be said about the double leather options -- specs and the like. They are just not versatile, and actually rather costumish. If we go for a shoe, I think it should be single-hide, single-color. Why not the U-throat in solid chestnut calf? Solid dark brown calf? Why not the saddle in 100% snuff suede?

I'm not trying to start a war here, but I have a strong personal preference for non-specs. What do you guys think?

Tom, won't it be WAY more economical for you to order non-specs (I could see you ordering more pairs, yielding lower cost to you, and selling to more customers, some AAAC, others just walk-ins)?


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

^^^Costumish? Bite your tongue, sir! Subtle two-tones are the height of coolness.

These have gotten a lot of wear from me this summer:


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

^ Why are you wearing my shoes?


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

yachtie said:


> ^^^Costumish? Bite your tongue, sir! Subtle two-tones are the height of coolness.


+1 The man knows what he's talking about.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

In the words of AlanC,



> "costume" = something I don't like to wear


I don't think there's any question that a two-tone shoe is less versatile than a single-leather shoe or that, if made, #3 would be appropriate in fewer situations than, say, #4. But that doesn't reduce it to costume. Speaking only for myself, I have enough shoes so that I don't have to worry that a shoe might not be appropriate enough to wear every other day when I'm considering a new purchase; and I would be very happy to purchase #3. To be honest, I'd probably prefer #1 or #4, but that doesn't mean that #3 wouldn't be a good shoe.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

yachtie said:


> ^^^Costumish? Bite your tongue, sir! Subtle two-tones are the height of coolness.
> 
> These have gotten a lot of wear from me this summer:


Fair enough. As the films the kids watch these days say, I "got served"...
Those are gorgeous and not costumish.

BUT, as JCusey noted, they are far less versatile than a non-spec shoe. I suppose what I'm most opposed to is a shoe with greater contrast (for example white buckskin with brown). I don't want people staring at my feet. Just like wearing a fedora or spats, wearing shoes like that is interpreted as affected by many, and that's why I wouldn't wear them (notwithstanding their solid place in the canon of sartorial must-haves).
Furthermore, I applaud the man who wears a fedora today, but would never wear one myself, as I notice all the stares he gets when he walks down the street (at least in NY). I might wear the tan and brown saddles, though. Those are nearly acceptable.

This is all just my preference, obviously. I don't intend to be telling others what to wear.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Well, I'll be darned. #1 made a bit of a comeback over the last couple of days and barely pulled it out at the end. Thanks to everyone who voted, and thanks for Tom for sponsoring it.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Last night I wore my Alden specs, a seersucker suit and a Panama to an outdoor wedding in Birmingham. I thought it was just the thing.

If this late surge by #1 over #3 means Tom won't order #3 can I withdraw my vote for #1?


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

I think Tom said earlier that if it were close, he'd make #'s 1,3 AND 4!!


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Thanks John for helping to get this going. Thanks to everyone for their support of this project.

Looks like #1 pulled it off in the end. It's a classic shoe and will look great in snuff suede!

Before I commit to anything, I will contact Alden about this to see if these styles can get approved.

For those of you interested in #1, #3, #4, or #5, please email me at [email protected]. When I get approval, I will email you accordingly to get your ordering information.

Thanks for playing!


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

I wish these were in the poll? I'm still keeping hope alive:icon_smile_big:

a stunning Burnished Tan medallion toe oxford, also on the _Plaza_ last


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

indylion said:


> I wish these were in the poll? I'm still keeping hope alive:icon_smile_big:
> 
> a stunning Burnished Tan medallion toe oxford, also on the _Plaza_ last


Tom is crafty... Anyone care to place some bets that he already has the model shown above set to show up next Spring?


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

XdryMartini said:


> Tom is crafty... Anyone care to place some bets that he already has the model shown above set to show up next Spring?


Unfortunately for indylion, Tom's already that shoe, back in February, 2007. I gather that it wasn't wildly popular, as he hasn't reordered it since then as he has for homeruns like the Plaza last wingtip high-lace boot.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

jcusey said:


> Unfortunately for indylion, Tom's already that shoe, back in February, 2007. I gather that it wasn't wildly popular, as he hasn't reordered it since then as he has for homeruns like the Plaza last wingtip high-lace boot.


Honestly, I thought it was a great shoe but it didn't sell. Maybe in another color? Burgundy calf? It was a nice shoe.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Honestly, I thought it was a great shoe but it didn't sell. Maybe in another color? Burgundy calf? It was a nice shoe.


Have one left in my size? MUAHAHAHA (evil laughter)


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

XdryMartini said:


> Have one left in my size? MUAHAHAHA (evil laughter)


If I did, it would have already made it to your ever growing closet.  Time to move to a place with a walk-in, Bill.


----------



## jmonroestyle (Nov 6, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Honestly, I thought it was a great shoe but it didn't sell. Maybe in another color? Burgundy calf? It was a nice shoe.


I really like the simple refined elegance of this shoe.

If it were a blucher and done in just about any shade of brown, or plain black, I would buy it.

Since for the LS/AAAC shoe, there aren't any blucher options in smooth calf done on the Plaza or Copley last, I will have to pass on this round of special make-ups.

I think all the shoes selected are attractive designs, and I am sure all those who order them will enjoy wearing them.

Jess


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Honestly, I thought it was a great shoe but it didn't sell. Maybe in another color? Burgundy calf? It was a nice shoe.


You know, it looks a bit flat in the picture -- the leather doesn't look like it has much dimension; and for some reason, the toe looks broader than it does on those wingtip boots pictured just above it. I think that it could work in burgundy calf, but I think that I would prefer it in dark brown.



jmonroestyle said:


> If it were a blucher and done in just about any shade of brown, or plain black, I would buy it.


That's an interesting idea. What about a wholecut blucher as with 990, only with a single sole, close-cut heel, on the Plaza last, with the floating medallion?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

jcusey said:


> You know, it looks a bit flat in the picture -- the leather doesn't look like it has much dimension; and for some reason, the toe looks broader than it does on those wingtip boots pictured just above it. I think that it could work in burgundy calf, but I think that I would prefer it in dark brown.
> 
> That's an interesting idea. What about a wholecut blucher as with 990, only with a single sole, close-cut heel, on the Plaza last, with the floating medallion?


You guys are giving me good ideas.


----------



## jmonroestyle (Nov 6, 2006)

jcusey said:


> I think that it could work in burgundy calf, but I think that I would prefer it in dark brown.
> 
> That's an interesting idea. What about a wholecut blucher as with 990, only with a single sole, close-cut heel, on the Plaza last, with the floating medallion?


Now you are talking my language! Where do I sign up for a pair?

Jess


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I just emailed Tom about the AAAC shoe(s), and figured this thread needed a bump since he is hard at work on these special orders for us.


----------



## Jordan (Mar 2, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I just emailed Tom about the AAAC shoe(s), and figured this thread needed a bump since he is hard at work on these special orders for us.


Do you know where things stand with the orders?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Nate from Alden will be visiting me next week for a trunk show and event so we will discuss the designs then. Sorry for the delay but being able to work with Alden in person will make it a smoother process.


----------



## schanop (May 17, 2007)

That sounds great, Tom.

Would you also kindly ask Nate if Alden would or convince them to do a different heel combination such as 9 A/D? The reason I asked is that I really like the 9 A heel size in Alden 902 9 A/C, Hampton last. The B heel either in 8.5 B/D or 9 B/D that I have had before are a little bit too wide.

Regards, Chanop


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

schanop said:


> That sounds great, Tom.
> 
> Would you also kindly ask Nate if Alden would or convince them to do a different heel combination such as 9 A/D? The reason I asked is that I really like the 9 A heel size in Alden 902 9 A/C, Hampton last. The B heel either in 8.5 B/D or 9 B/D that I have had before are a little bit too wide.
> 
> Regards, Chanop


Chanop,

I've asked in the past and they do not unfortunately. Your best bet would be just to add a heel pad or tongue pad.


----------



## schanop (May 17, 2007)

Thank Tom,

I will continue searching for a better Alden sizing for my feet. Now I am leaning towards trying 9C in a bigger last: Tremont, Barrie etc.


----------



## FormerDATT (Jun 21, 2008)

*Tom Park's Challenge*

Call me a Philistine, but what are we talking price range? Count me in for a size 12 if I can not be shunned for asking :icon_smile_big:
Dave


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

The price for special run Aldens in calf on the LeatherSoul website seem to be around $425. I would expect something in that range.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Probably $395-$425 depending.


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm in for a pair and am seriously considering another pair as a gift. Where do we stand?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Hi guys, sorry for the delay. I just received confirmation for the first shoe...the Harvard Wing Tip (Spectator U-Throat Oxford). Sorry about the change, but we had to change it to the Hampton last. It will be a Snuff Suede/Brown Calf spectator with a single leather sole. Price will be $395. I need a $100 non-refundable deposit on sizes other than 6-11D. If you are ordering a 6-11D, the deposit is refundable. You can email me at [email protected] and I will email you an order form to fill out. Thanks AAAC for making this happen.

I'm still waiting for the others to be confirmed so I'll post again when they are.

I'll take orders till 9/30.


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Hi guys, sorry for the delay. I just received *confirmation for the first shoe*...the Harvard Wing Tip (Spectator U-Throat Oxford). Sorry about the change, but we had to change it to the Hampton last. It will be a Snuff Suede/Brown Calf spectator with a single leather sole. Price will be $395. I need a $100 non-refundable deposit on sizes other than 6-11D. If you are ordering a 6-11D, the deposit is refundable. You can email me at [email protected] and I will email you an order form to fill out. Thanks AAAC for making this happen.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the others to be confirmed so I'll post again when they are.
> 
> I'll take orders till 9/30.


Tom,

Because I'm really dense we are talking about shoe #3, correct? And possibly others (...first shoe)?

Were their enough takers for the AlanC spectator?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

clothesboy said:


> Tom,
> 
> Because I'm really dense we are talking about shoe #3, correct? And possibly others (...first shoe)?
> 
> Were their enough takers for the AlanC spectator?


Yes, #3 but on the Hampton last. Still waiting for confirmation on #1.

Nothing yet on the AlanC spec.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*The H****** Wing Tip (Spectator U-Throat Oxford)*

Despite the unfortunate  naming choice, I am in!

Thanks, Tom, for taking on this project. Let's hope we can also make the AlanC spectator a reality. :aportnoy:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

LaoHu said:


> Despite the unfortunate  naming choice, I am in!


Yes, I too, will throw in an objection to the name. Of course, I'm still going to try to order a pair.


----------



## naylor (May 31, 2007)

Sadly enough I'm in no position to complain about the name, but I have dashed off an e-mail to Tom requesting a pair.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

I apologize to all the anti-Harvard folk but I didn't name it, it was an Alden term.

We'll just call it the AAAC Spec from now on.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Yes, #3 but on the Hampton last. Still waiting for confirmation on #1.
> 
> Nothing yet on the AlanC spec.


Does the Hampton Last have the same shape at the toe, or more rounder, or more sleeker than this EG?


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

indylion said:


> Does the Hampton Last have the same shape at the toe, or more rounder, or more sleeker than this EG?


It will be the same shape as 911s (not the car). I would say fairly similar toe style to EGs in the picture.

https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?item=ALD_m_MEDALLION_TIP_BAL_CALFSKIN&rpro=911


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

indylion said:


> Does the Hampton Last have the same shape at the toe, or more rounder, or more sleeker than this EG?


Here's a pic comparing the EG 202 to the Alden Hampton last:










I think that Hampton more than holds its own against 202.


----------



## Jordan (Mar 2, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Hi guys, sorry for the delay. I just received confirmation for the first shoe...the Harvard Wing Tip (Spectator U-Throat Oxford). Sorry about the change, but we had to change it to the Hampton last. It will be a Snuff Suede/Brown Calf spectator with a single leather sole. Price will be $395. I need a $100 non-refundable deposit on sizes other than 6-11D. If you are ordering a 6-11D, the deposit is refundable. You can email me at [email protected] and I will email you an order form to fill out. Thanks AAAC for making this happen.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the others to be confirmed so I'll post again when they are.
> 
> I'll take orders till 9/30.


Tom,

I plan on putting in an order in the next couple of days. Out of curiosity, do I remember correctly that delivery will take about 6 months?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Jordan said:


> Tom,
> 
> I plan on putting in an order in the next couple of days. Out of curiosity, do I remember correctly that delivery will take about 6 months?


Normally 4-6 months. It may take sooner though since I already have confirmation of the style number.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Ok, I just got word that we cannot produce #1 in suede because the edges have no binding so the suede would potentially unravel come apart.

So, would the consensus be interested in a "regular" wing tip balmoral oxford in snuff suede on the Aberdeen last instead?


----------



## schanop (May 17, 2007)

Oh, what a sad news. I have been looking forward for a good news for balmoral suede


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

Tom,
I'm not sure (actually I'm sure that I'm not) following you. What are you proposing here? I'm guessing there's a difference between snuff and unsnuff suede. Is there a difference between the shoe you proposed and a "regular" wingtip? If so will you please enlighten me?
Do I need an intervention when I'm still curious even though I realize that Tom is trying to bankrupt me?



LeatherSOUL said:


> Ok, I just got word that we cannot produce #1 in *suede* because the edges have no binding so the suede would potentially unravel come apart.
> 
> So, would the consensus be interested in a "*regular*" wing tip balmoral oxford in *snuff suede* on the Aberdeen last instead?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

I knew this was going to be confusing. 

The original style was this shoe found here: https://centipede.web.fc2.com/alden928.html

Alden said they cannot produce that shoe in suede because the edges do not have binding.

So, these are my proposed new models for choice #1, both would be on the originally proposed Aberdeen:

The standard wingtip oxford:

or

The extra perferated wingtip oxford:


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

Well, I've always said that there's no point being stupid if you can't show it.ic12337:

I vote for the extra perf.

On a tangent could someone explain the differences that make it doable in the new and not in the original? I'm not trying to pick a fight here but rather to increase my knowledge. I don't see what makes one possible and the other not.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

I'd like either of those wingtips in snuff suede, but I like the model originally proposed more than I like the material made up as a wingtip. In other words, I agitated for that model first and snuff suede second. If it can't be made in snuff suede, I'd prefer to keep the model but make it up in leather (Walnut calf or dark brown calf would be my favorite options, but I could see it working in alpine grain calf, too) or shell (Color #8).


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

jcusey said:


> I'd like either of those wingtips in snuff suede, but I like the model originally proposed more than I like the material made up as a wingtip. In other words, I agitated for that model first and snuff suede second. If it can't be made in snuff suede, I'd prefer to keep the model but make it up in leather (Walnut calf or dark brown calf would be my favorite options, but I could see it working in alpine grain calf, too) or shell (Color #8).


I would agree. That model would be wonderful in burnished walnut calf with a natural edgetrim. If we go this route, I would make it up in #8 shell as well.


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

LeatherSOUL said:


> I would agree. That model would be wonderful in *burnished walnut* calf with a natural edgetrim. If we go this route, I would make it up in #8 shell as well.


Why oh why are you trying to bankrupt me?!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> I would agree. That model would be wonderful in burnished walnut calf with a natural edgetrim. If we go this route, I would make it up in #8 shell as well.


Now you 're talking. Walnut calf is good and please, don't write of the alpine grain option! Should such a beast become a reality, count me in.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*Nice combination!*

So we're now proposing the 928 true balmoral wingtip

made up in burnished walnut

Looks very good!! Count me in!


----------



## calafro (Jun 16, 2007)

LeatherSOUL said:


> I would agree. That model would be wonderful in burnished walnut calf with a natural edgetrim. If we go this route, I would make it up in #8 shell as well.


#8 shell ... I am in


----------



## schanop (May 17, 2007)

^^^ That sounds great, keeping the model but change to calf/cordovan. Now, we are talking ...


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Just an update,

I'll be closing the orders tomorrow so anyone outside of sizes 7-11D won't be able to get a pair.

To recap:

#3-Hampton Spectator Oxford in Snuff Suede/Brown Calf

#1-Aberdeen Wingtip Oxford in Walnut Calf

#1-Aberdeen Wingtip Oxford in #8 Shell

I may change #1 to another last (leaning towards Plaza) since I haven't received much interest at all. #3 is a go as-is.


----------



## schanop (May 17, 2007)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Just an update,
> 
> I'll be closing the orders tomorrow so anyone outside of sizes 7-11D won't be able to get a pair.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

I am still pondering whether I will like #1 in walnut calf more or #1 in #8 shell more. If it's going to be on a plaza last, it would similar to one of your previous make up:

If you are thinking of changing a last, would a leydon work?


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm confused again. I understand you're closing orders for the spectator. You are also closing orders for wingtip also????????


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

schanop said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I am still pondering whether I will like #1 in walnut calf more or #1 in #8 shell more. If it's going to be on a plaza last, it would similar to one of your previous make up:
> 
> If you are thinking of changing a last, would a leydon work?


Yes, if it ends up on the Plaza, it would be similar. I'm leaning towards Plaza since I haven't received any responses for the Aberdeen, but the Aberdeen would be nice since there aren't many bals on the Aberdeen.

I like the Leydon myself but not 100% sure how it would look on a bal oxford.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

clothesboy said:


> I'm confused again. I understand you're closing orders for the spectator. You are also closing orders for wingtip also????????


Sorry, I should give the wingtip a little more time huh?

Ok, let's nail down the wing as:

Aberdeen Last
1)Walnut Calf
2)#8 Shell Cordovan
Antique Edgetrim
Single Leather Sole

Please let me know if you would like to order a pair outside of 6-11D (my stock range) by 10/7.

I'll be sending in the order for the suede/calf spec on 10/1. Thanks!


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

LeatherSOUL said:


> I would agree. That model would be wonderful in burnished walnut calf with a natural edgetrim. *If* we go this route, I would make it up in #8 shell as well.





LeatherSOUL said:


> Just an update,
> 
> *I'll be closing the orders tomorrow* so anyone outside of sizes 7-11D won't be able to get a pair.
> 
> ...


Tom,
Definitely more time. You city slickers move way to fast for me (we're slow living in the boonies).:icon_smile_big:
I think the Aberdeen is the sleekest of Alden's lasts and am definitely interested but you might get more interest if you space the shoes farther apart. Just my two cents.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Ok, let's nail down the wing as:
> 
> Aberdeen Last
> 1)Walnut Calf
> ...


Would you please post pricing info for both?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

LaoHu said:


> Would you please post pricing info for both?


$395 Calf

$555 Shell

Feb 2009 price increases will not affect orders.


----------



## ebnewman (Jul 18, 2007)

I'd love a pair of the spectators in a 13D US.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

ebnewman said:


> I'd love a pair of the spectators in a 13D US.


Please email [email protected] to order. Orders close today for that model!


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

Reminder:
The deadline for ordering is October 7, 2008.


----------



## KeithR (Sep 5, 2006)

*How much longer for the AAAC Alden special order?*

Any news on when these shoes should arrive?


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Thanks to a little urging on by jcusey (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=84896) I've come up with a few models to vote on.
> 
> Please note, nothing goes without the approval of Alden, so even if we come to a decision, ultimately it could get shot down if Alden decides not to make it.
> 
> ...


Button boots!


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

KeithR said:


> Any news on when these shoes should arrive?


12 Weeks for the Spectator and 14 weeks for the Wingtip! Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Jordan (Mar 2, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> 12 Weeks for the Spectator and 14 weeks for the Wingtip! Thanks for your patience!


12 and 14 weeks from now?


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks like May to me.


----------



## Jordan (Mar 2, 2006)

LaoHu said:


> Looks like May to me.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## KeithR (Sep 5, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> 12 Weeks for the Spectator and 14 weeks for the Wingtip! Thanks for your patience!


Thank you.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*Time for an update*

As we are now May 21, I think it might be appropriate to get an update on the status of the spectator and the wingtip. Tom?


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

Here on the great north coast, it's just beginning to hint of spectator-weather- around the corner. 90 degrees yesterday, a stunning reversal of the 40 degreees the day prior. I hope we are done with snow.

I think I ordered the shoes, but that was so long ago I cannot recall the status, and can only hope I did.


----------



## naylor (May 31, 2007)

I asked Tom about the status a few days ago, on the 9th he said he was hoping for a month from now.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

I just spoke with Alden today and the spectators are very close to being finished. They are getting RAVE reviews from everyone who has seen them at the factory. Don't be surprised to see some variation of them in stores across Japan and Europe this Fall. 

As soon as we get them in I will contact everyone individually! Thanks for your patience everyone!


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

LeatherSOUL said:


> I just spoke with Alden today and the spectators are very close to being finished. They are getting RAVE reviews from everyone who has seen them at the factory. Don't be surprised to see some variation of them in stores across Japan and Europe this Fall.
> 
> As soon as we get them in I will contact everyone individually! Thanks for your patience everyone!


Those lucky dogs at Alden getting to enjoy my shoes!

I'm sure that when, "... some variation of them in stores across Japan and Europe this Fall", happens we'll all be getting out kickback.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Preview picture of the spectator:


----------



## naylor (May 31, 2007)

Those turned out really well, I'm really looking forward to getting a box from Hawaii now.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Whoa, missed this when it was posted. Looks great! :thumbs-up:


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

I'll be contacting the first batch of members soon...


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

The latest Alden suede spectator looks great

I didn't know Alden had their own Adelaide design


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Don't be surprised to see some variation of them in stores across Japan and Europe this Fall.


Just curious, but would those be overseas models initiated by Alden, or are they special orders like yours from overseas shops?

Also, when you do a special order do those specs become proprietary to you or can other stores simply copy your specs for a special order? Again, just curious (not intending to start my own Alden store! ;-))


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Just curious, but would those be overseas models initiated by Alden, or are they special orders like yours from overseas shops?
> 
> Also, when you do a special order do those specs become proprietary to you or can other stores simply copy your specs for a special order? Again, just curious (not intending to start my own Alden store! ;-))


I was told distributors and store owners from overseas saw the AAAC shoes at the factory and were very interested in ordering them for their own markets.

Anyone can pretty much copy my models...it's been done many times before. Nothing is 100% exclusive. I guess "street cred" would be putting out the models first but I really stopped caring a while ago since I can't really do anything about it.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^

I've noticed this as well Tom. You're correct in that there's no copy write on some of the home runs you hit. I'll go so far as to say Alden would be doing themselves a big favor if they adopted a few of the designs you've come up with.

Maybe I'm stretching here but I believe this penchant you have for special designs is a result of all your experiences traveling to countries like Japan.

The few magazines I've scanned such as "Last" as well as some net surfing indicate to me that there are customer market niches in Japan that are highly critical of design, fashion, tradition, and workmanship.

You've developed some sophisticated tastes in shoes across a broad spectrum ranging form the traditional to quite fashion forward.

If I sold shoes and I could order special make ups I'd copy you too.

It is true that _Imitation is the_ sincerest _form of flattery_.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Thanks Bill for your kind words. I appreciate it.

Here is my official pic of the AAAC spectator. I think they came out great! I received about 1/2 the order so I'll be contacting everyone shortly as I have your pair ready for delivery.

I do have available sizes to order so if you like what you see and are a member of AAAC send me an email or give me a call and I'll be happy to check your size for you.


----------



## jsherman02 (Oct 9, 2006)

Tom,

What last are these on?

Thanks.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

Hampton last. Fits pretty much true to size IME.


----------



## jsherman02 (Oct 9, 2006)

LaoHu said:


> Hampton last. Fits pretty much true to size IME.


Do they run wide? :crazy:


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

I'd say the Hampton runs pretty true to size.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

jsherman02 said:


> Do they run wide? :crazy:


No. I take the same width (E) in Hampton lasted shoes from Alden and in my AE Park Avenues.


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

The good news is that they are real and they are spectacutor. (I am not Teri Hatcher nor do I play her on tv.)

The bad news is, "How do I get drool off of suede?"

Even better in person than in the pics. Thanks Tom.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

clothesboy said:


> The good news is that they are real and they are spectacutor. (I am not Teri Hatcher nor do I play her on tv.)
> 
> The bad news is, "How do I get drool off of suede?"
> 
> Even better in person than in the pics. Thanks Tom.


Glad to hear. Post a pic!


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Glad to hear. Post a pic!


I don't own an analog camera let alone a digital one. I tried drawing a picture but my crayons are pretty melted and no matter how many times I stuffed the paper into one of the slots on this box it never seems to show up!


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

Well worth the wait:







Flanked by the AlanC and AE's McLain


Many thanks to Tom for putting this buy together.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*LS/AAAC true balmorals in burnished walnut arrived today! Pic Heavy!!*


----------

